# Crow with broken leg!



## vickielr (Jun 22, 2005)

We found a crow with a broken leg that is unable to fly properly. Is it very likely to survive?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Vickielr, 

Sorry to hear you were brought to the forum under less the ideal circumstances Do you know how old this crow is approximately? Does it have blue eyes or brown? Are you sure the leg is broken? The bird can survive depending on the severity of the break and whether or not you can get it to a licensed rehabber. Go through your local yellow pages and contact some vets and see if they can provide a list of rehabilitators in your area. It is illegal to keep crows without a license in the US and Canada.

Keep us posted,


----------



## vickielr (Jun 22, 2005)

Blue.. definitely appearsto be broken, and therefore cannot place weight on the other foot either, so is having to walk by clinging at grass and pulling itself along. it was blue eyes. and I'm guessing it is 8 months to a year old? it's definitely not fully grown. I am trying to get directions to rahabilitation centre right now.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi again, 

Yes, he's a young bird then, probably under 6 months old. In these types of situations, it's best to get the bird to someone who can really help it out. Broken bones in a bird if not set right can spell the end of their life in the wild. If it was simply a young, lost bird...that would be different but this bird needs expert hands

Best of luck and let us know if you're able to locate a rehabber in your area. You may have to call around to a few places because not all people will take in crows. Keep tryin' though!


----------



## vickielr (Jun 22, 2005)

My dad has taken it to a nearby sanctuary so hopefully they can help it out. Thanks for all of the help, it is appreciated.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Vickielr, 

You're most welcome, I didn't help much really. Try to find out in a week or so how the bird is doing and post back here


----------

